# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Peanut Butter = Longer more vivid dreams?

## westonci

For the last two nights I woke up in the middle of the night and made myself a peanut butter sandwwhich.

And i noticed that my dreams for the past two nights where much longer than normal, more vivid than normal, and had a very strong stroyline/plot. 

Does anyone here know whats in peanut butter that is contributing to this?

Anyways I'll try it tonight and post my results again.

----------


## Maeni

Hmm, I like this kinda thing!

Bananas, chocolate, B6 and now peanut butter? Haha, I hope you'll have success with it!

----------


## westonci

I just had another long vivid dream last night, and I told my brother to do the same and he did and this morning he said he had the same results.

This is the fourth night in a row that its worked. Can someone else try it and Im pretty confindent that you'll get the same results

----------


## DuB

In my time on the boards I've noticed that most foods will have this effect on dreams. I think that, at least in most cases, it's not any certain chemical in the food, but rather is simply a function of your blood sugar level rising after digesting the meal, causing your brain and body to be more active and your dreams more vivid.

----------


## Noin

This thread officially made me hungry.

And its 02:30 am...
...and its dark....
...and the kitchen is far away....
...shit...

----------


## ninja9578

Peanuts have Niacin in them.  That will help make you lucid  :smiley:

----------


## urdreamboy

> This thread officially made me hungry.
> 
> And its 02:30 am...
> ...and its dark....
> ...and the kitchen is far away....
> ...shit...



LMAO hahaha 

Just go fix a PB&J man.. 

and maybe a  ::banana::  too!

----------


## Shift

My LD count is 2.5. I had the first 2 years ago, the second a year ago, the third 1.5 weeks ago. I read this, and since my dream recall has been shit recently, and I had 4 heaping tbsp of peanut butter before I went to bed. *I HAD 4 DILD LAST NIGHT!!* I'm not sure if it was a placebo effect, the peanut butter, or the fact that I was asleep for 12 hours when I usually only get 6... but, I'm definitely going to try this every night from now on!

----------


## I H8 Reality

I just ate some peanut butter last night, and I noticed my dreams where a lot more vivid and longer than normal.

I was being chased by the mafia, which is pretty cool.

----------


## BradCid

Well. I definately give this a try.
But the hole thing I'm thinking of is different though.
Of course it didnt work for me either but.
Your mind wasn't acceptingg... 
So
You see I recenetly started meditating and I believe combining these two things might work.
But I'll def try PB.
Also next time ask yourself how to stop time or slow it down so dreams pass by very slowly.

----------


## RockNRoller123

Hmmmm. It's funny... I don't despise peanutbutter anymore. It is starting to sound good actually.

----------


## Swank

Im thinking placebo affect. Im also thinking at 4am tonight ITS PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!  ::banana::

----------


## WolfTsunade

I ate some peanut butter last night and it worked somewhat. I knew I was dreaming but I didn't have complete control of my movements. I don't like peanut butter much at all, last night I almost threw up because I put too much in my mouth at once...it was funny though. I don't really like the taste of plain peanut butter but if help with getting vivid dreams, I would eat it every night.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Well.. I gave it a go too. Last night I ate 4 huge spoonfulls just before I went to bed, not hard for me, I love the stuff. I did notice a marked increase in the duration and vividness of my dreams. I had one epic dream (which I'll be journaling later) and at least 2 other shorties. In my opinion, for whatever reason (call it placebo if you must) this worked. No lucidity but definitely more, and better, dreams. I'm thinking that a huge chunk of dark chocolate PLUS a big whack of peanut butter at bedtime would probably be a powerful combination.



And then there's this guy... LOL!

----------


## StephenT

One of my favorite snacks is a peanut butter and banana sandwich!  I will make a massive one tonight!

----------


## SKA

You guys make me Hungry  ::D: 

I'm going to have myself 2 peanutbutter/chocolatsprinkles sandwitches and yet another cup of Eucalyptus/Peppermint/ElderFlower-Tea; about my 5th cup of tea today  :wink2: 

If it didn't work then at least I enjoyed eating it.

----------


## Grunkie7

I may have had negative results with the last dozen 'magic aids' that have been periodically brought up, but damned if I'm not trying this one anyway  :tongue2: .

----------


## kaeraz

I tried this last night - about four gobs of peanut butter right before I went to bed. Not sure if it was placebo, but I had three dreams that I distinctly remembered and the last one was pretty vivid, long, and I was semi-lucid through most of it. 

I'll try again tonight.  :smiley:  

Peanut butter and bananas this time.  ::banana::

----------


## newguy

I'll try this tonight (which is now mostly.)  Just ate 2 Tbsp. of it. I'll post my results tomorrow.

----------


## Shift

I spent the majority of the past 36 hours sleeping, with no lucid dreams. I did have at least 6 long, vivid, non-lucid dreams! Considering how my dream recall was virtually non-existent, I think the peanut butter is having a positive effect! Can't say if this is placebo or not, but I don't really care as long as it continues to work!

I didn't have any LD during those 36 hours though, and actually I was so well-reseted that I had trouble staying asleep (which for me is rare!). I think being tired has a huge influence on having LDs. I'm going to make a concerted effort to exhaust myself physically before sleeping and see if this has any impact. I hate going to the gym, but to have LDs would make it worth it!

----------


## I H8 Reality

wow im really enjoying my dreams now, Peanut butter is giving me cool journey dreams. Last night I was on top of some mountain on some expedition, and I could see the whole horizon. I felt so refreshed and happy when I woke up.

This is to contrast with my typical vague boring dreams. Thanks Westonci!!

----------


## DREAMER242000

This sounds great I will have to give this a go.
 ::banana::

----------


## Irwanday01

Shall we try to find the perfect Amount/combinition/time to take peanut butter.

Next time you try this tell how many teaspoons/tablespoons you had.  If you mixed it with anything else( peanut butter and banana sandwich or peanut butter and chocolate[reese's cup]) and tell if you took before going to sleep or during you wbtb.  

I think this will help find the perfect combination.  

I will try this tonight and post my combination/results.

----------


## Shift

> Next time you try this tell how many teaspoons/tablespoons you had.  If you mixed it with anything else( peanut butter and banana sandwich or peanut butter and chocolate[reese's cup]) and tell if you took before going to sleep or during you wbtb.



I have been doing 4 heaping tablespoons of Jif creamy peanut butter. Take it right before going to bed. The first night I just did that, the next couple I washed it down with milk and once with some hersheys special dark chocolate.

The time I had the 4 LD in one night was on 4 plain heaping tablespoons of the stuff. I was physically exhausted, which I think plays a huge part. The other times, I was very well rested and just had normal, vivid dreams.

----------


## Grunkie7

I tried eating a heaping tablespoon full but felt like I was gonna throw up half-way through.  I just can't eat that much peanut butter.  I DID have a rather intense dream the next night though.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Is there a hypothesis for why the peanut butter will make your dreams more vivid? Is this just delicious placebo?

Is it assumed to have something to do with the B6 & Protein/Tryptophan connection?

----------


## westonci

> Is there a hypothesis for why the peanut butter will make your dreams more vivid? Is this just delicious placebo?
> 
> Is it assumed to have something to do with the B6 & Protein/Tryptophan connection?



Not to forget it has lots of Chloline and B3 (Niacin)

----------


## newguy

Took two tablespoons last night. I don't remember any dreams at all though...I'll try again tonight.

----------


## Quark

*raids university kitchen cupboards for peanut butter*

Wish me luck! ;p

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Not to forget it has lots of Chloline and B3 (Niacin)



That's good enough for me.  Just wondering, since I haven't heard anything about it until now.

----------


## Quark

How immature of me. I just robbed, err 'borrowed' someone's jar of peanut butter from the kitchen and left an IOU reading: 

'Your peanut butter has been commandeered for scientific research. After various studies have been conducted, then your peanut butter shall be returned in pristine condition with a reimbursement valued at the cost of taken peanut butter. Rest assured.' 

LoL Anyhow, I'll test this tonight.

Four spoonfuls (15g per spoon). approx. 3mg of niacin per spoon.

Organic crunchy peanut butter.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Here's a GREAT way to get mass quantities of PB into yer belly:

*1 cup sugar (you can cut this down to 3/4 cup, if you prefer)**1 large egg**1 cup peanut butter (crunchy or smooth)**Combine sugar and egg in mixing bowl, stirring till smooth. Add peanut butter and mix in thoroughly.**Roll into walnut-sized balls.**Place the balls on ungreased cookie sheets at least 2" apart.**Flatten with the tines of a fork.**Turn 90 degrees and use fork again to create cross hatches.**Bake 10 minutes at 375F (or till done). Let cool in pan for 1 minute before removing to cooling rack.*
Easiest PB cookies ever. We make these quite often.



Enjoy!!!

----------


## AmazeO XD

Sounds quite interesting.  I'll have to give it a whirl tonight.

----------


## DREAMER242000

Just brought some PB. I will give this a go tonight.
 :smiley:

----------


## Quark

I noticed a slight increase in clarity during my dreams. However, I'm not entirely sure that it was the peanut butter that gave the effect. I shall try again tonight.

----------


## westonci

I also noticed that with taking peaut butter my dream recall is near perfect. Also my dreams are more exciting

----------


## Irwanday01

I had a piece of Lindt extra dark chocolate(85&#37; cocoa) and a slice of bread with peanut butter and banana at around 3during my WBTB.  I didn't really notice a difference.  But my motivation was lacking.  I will try this again, with more motivation next time.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Peanut butter?
Chocolate?

Reese's Peanutbutter Cups... here I come.
 :drool:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Peanut butter?
> Chocolate?
> 
> Reese's Peanutbutter Cups... here I come.



And Bananas.  And Milk.

It sounds like we should have a Banana Split Induced Lucid Dream.  Is there a reason people think only delicious food helps you?  I don't see many people using Marmite and Sauerkraut to induce them.

One more thing.  Isn't there like 60 grams of fat and 1000 calories in 4 tablespoons of  peanut butter?  I don't have the label handy, but I don't think I'm exaggerating too much.  Thats like half your calories for the day, and more fat than I consume in 3 days.

----------


## StephenT

> Is there a reason people think only delicious food helps you?  I don't see many people using Marmite and Sauerkraut to induce them..



Lucid dreaming is just that good!

----------


## Quark

More peanut butter, yum.

Four spoonfuls (15g per spoon). approx. 3mg of niacin per spoon at 1am.

Organic crunchy peanut butter.

However, it shall be confounded with the following: I consumed 1/2 litre of milk 20 minutes before this message.

Hope it does something. ^_^

----------


## kaeraz

> And Bananas.  And Milk.
> 
> It sounds like we should have a Banana Split Induced Lucid Dream.  Is there a reason people think only delicious food helps you?  I don't see many people using Marmite and Sauerkraut to induce them.
> 
> One more thing.  Isn't there like 60 grams of fat and 1000 calories in 4 tablespoons of  peanut butter?  I don't have the label handy, but I don't think I'm exaggerating too much.  Thats like half your calories for the day, and more fat than I consume in 3 days.



Time for a new ILD - KRILD (Kraut Induced Lucid Dream).

Muhaha.

----------


## Quark

My dreams last night were definitely more chaotic and full of action. This itself, caused the dreams to appear more vivid than usual.

I'll try again tonight.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> My dreams last night were definitely more chaotic and full of action. This itself, caused the dreams to appear more vivid than usual.
> 
> I'll try again tonight.



I noticed that too, the other night that I took the peanut butter I was on an expedition on mount Everest. It does lead to interesting dreams.

----------


## Vex Kitten

All the great tasting food that helps us dream better will probably end up helping us become quickly overwieght if we start gorging on all this stuff regularly.

Mmm. reese's peanut butter cup banana splits.
 :smiley:

----------


## DuB

> One more thing.  Isn't there like 60 grams of fat and 1000 calories in 4 tablespoons of  peanut butter?  I don't have the label handy, but I don't think I'm exaggerating too much.  Thats like half your calories for the day, and more fat than I consume in 3 days.



A bit exaggerated, but still a good point: Peanut butter is an extremely calorically dense food. 4 tablespoons = 32g of fat, 420 calories. Furthermore, unless you're buying the "natural" and/or organic varieties of peanut butter, you're getting a significant amount of trans fat with that. I wouldn't make a habit of eating a lot of peanut butter before going to bed. (Although really you're not supposed to eat anything before going to bed.)

Health issues aside, what could there be in 4 tablespoons of peanut butter that could potentiate dreams?Niacin (B3)= 8.6 mg (42&#37; DV)Pantothenic Acid (B5) = 0.4 mg (6% DV)B6 = 0.4 mg (18% DV)B12 = noneCholine = 40.4 mg (RDA isn't established for choline, but nutritionists recommend anywhere from 425mg to 1500mg per day)Tryptophan = 145.2 mg (by comparison, a can of tuna contains 440mg)As you can see, peanut butter does not contain a significant amount of  any of these nutrients which are thought to affect dreams. There is far less of each than would be found in a simple multivitamin, and when you compare these amounts to the amounts people take around here to increase dreaming, it's absolutely insignificant.

I did a quick search and found a list of some other foods that people have posted as dreaming aids if eaten before bedtime. Here's what I found:Chocolate CheeseV8 JuiceMilk Garlic Bananas Raisins Jelly Beans (yes, nutritionally bankrupt jelly beans) Pickles Ice creamBrewer's yeast "Chinese food" (???)Conlusion? *Eating any food at all before going to bed causes you to have more intense dreams.*

----------


## LittleBuddy

so, how many milligrams should u take to get the effect?
ill be getting B3 pills monday, but as of now i took one Multi Vitamin pill, (5 mg of B3), just wondering if itll work as well

----------


## Shift

> As you can see, peanut butter does not contain a significant amount of  any of these nutrients which are thought to affect dreams.



Noo! Don't ruin my placebo effect  :Sad:  it has been working so well, and we all know that dreaming is about believing!

I did hate that 4tbsp = tons of trans fats. Especially having studied organic chemistry. Blagh  :Eek:

----------


## DuB

Well if you buy the "natural" or organic peanut butter that's made without hydrogenated oil, it's actually pretty good for you. Still a lot of calories, though.

Anyway, my point isn't that the peanut butter is a placebo effect, per se. My point is that eating _anything_ around bedtime or during WBTB will potentiate dreams, so there's no need to target a calorically dense food like peanut butter.  :OK Bye now:

----------


## LittleBuddy

k so, i took a multi vitamin pill last night, which gives very close to the amount of B3 in 4 spoonfulls of peanut butter, only without all the fat and stuff. i had sooo many dreams that were incredibly long and vivid. it was unreal! it wokred so well. i didnt help me with Lucid dreaming, although im sure if ur a DILD'er, taking multi vitamins will help a lot

----------


## I H8 Reality

> k so, i took a multi vitamin pill last night, which gives very close to the amount of B3 in 4 spoonfulls of peanut butter, only without all the fat and stuff. i had sooo many dreams that were incredibly long and vivid. it was unreal! it wokred so well. i didnt help me with Lucid dreaming, although im sure if ur a DILD'er, taking multi vitamins will help a lot



what brand did you use? Can you be more specific? Product name etc

----------


## Shift

> eating _anything_ around bedtime or during WBTB will potentiate dreams, so there's no need to target a calorically dense food like peanut butter.



that's true, I suppose. I tried a few other things with no results though. I didn't have peanut butter last night at all, or anything for that matter, and my dreaming and dream recall are back! So it's not even an issue anymore!  :boogie:

----------


## LittleBuddy

> what brand did you use? Can you be more specific? Product name etc



ya, here it is:

*Brand:* trophic
*Called:* Complete Multiple Supplement Complex
*
Each V-cap Contains:*

Vitamin A Palmitate	1000 IU
B1 Thiammin Hydrochloride	20 mg
B2 Riboflavin -5-Phosphate	5 mg
B2 Riboflavin	15 mg
B3 Niacin	5 mg
B3 Niacinamide	15 mg
B5 Calcium Pentothenate	20 mg
B6 Pyridoxal -5-Phosphate	5 mg
B6 Pyridoxal Hydrochloride	15 mg
B12 Methylcobalamin		200 mcg
Folic Acid	0.2 mg
Biotin	20 mcg
Ascorbyl	10 mg
Vitamin C	50 mg
Vitamin D3 Ergocalciferol	100 IU


hope this helps!

----------


## I H8 Reality

i had some peanut butter before I went to sleep last night, and I had some pretty cool dream last night. They where all really exciting and fun, and they where really vivid. My brother also says that it happened to him.

I'll see if it works tonight

----------


## KitsumiChan

Did you eat peanut butter right before you went to sleep? XD

And if not, how much time before you went to sleep?  ::?:

----------


## Xibran123

I remember I had a lucid dream because of peanut butter. The day before I only had a tiny amount and I managed to get a lucid.

----------


## I H8 Reality

I think everyone should try this. Peanut Butter + Chocolate milk.

Peanut butter alone gives me mildly vivid dreams, but when you drink chocolate milk with it it gives you crazy dreams.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Nice, I reckon I'm getting quite sensitive to Lucidity due to the workings on my Dream Journal, so I guess a Lucid boost is what I need!  ::D: 

Going to try getting some tonight.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Sunalli

Definitely gunna try that!

I love Peanut Butter, so I'm gunna try quite a few spoonfuls! Then, right before bed, I'll sneak in some dark mint chocolate ;D

----------


## unseen wombat

I tried eating before bed last night. Didn't have any peanut butter, so I had a few caramel chips and some Brach's Maple Nut Goodies. I had some _epic_ recall last night and 2 lucids, 3 if you count a DEILD continuation, though I did also have 2 galantaminds and a choline. (I give more credit to the food though, because I also had the same drugs yesterday and didn't get lucid). 

Before last night I had had about 4 nights of nearly no recall and only fragments, so there's definitely something to this.

----------


## thresherpirate

I had one spoonful of PB last night and had a false awakening and really, really vivid dreams.  I'm gonna have a few PB sandwiched before trying to WILD tonight, should be a tasty experiment!

----------


## maxy126

just bought pb yay shud i eat before i sleep or what? what gave u best results? also i have multi vitamin tablets it contains niacin 18mg NE is this good? whats ne stand for and when shud i take these please reply asap

----------


## DreamChaser

Peanut Butter gives me pimples.
 ::embarrassed::

----------


## Denny22

Last night I had a peanut butter samwhich right beofre bed. I loaded it with it and washed it down with some milk.

My dream recall was fantastic. I woke up with 6 dreams on my mind. I only wrote down 3 before I lost the rest. :S

----------


## spaceexplorer

I've already responded to another thread on peanut butter, but i'll repost my post here as it may be of use to someone....




Actually this does sound pretty plausable from a chemical point of view.
Peanuts and peanut butter are one of the food very high in Choline, which we all know is a very important chemical for helping induce lucid dreaming (as it is one of the chemicals required in making Acetyl chloline, the other being Acetyl (which is provided by foods high in B5).

2 Table spoons of Peanut Butter contain around 20mg of Choline, so eating a lot before bed would certainly give a higher than average boost of choline in the system whilst sleeping.

Other choline rich foods are as follows:



Food..............................................  .... .Serving.........................Total Choline (mg)


Beef liver, pan fried................................3 ounces............................355
Wheat germ, toasted.............................1 cup.................................172
Egg............................................... ......1 large...............................126
Atlantic cod, cooked..............................3 ounces..............................71
Beef, trim cut, cooked............................3 ounces..............................67
Brussel sprouts, cooked..........................1 cup...................................63
Broccoli, cooked....................................1 cup, chopped......................62
Shrimp, canned.....................................3 ounces...............................60
Salmon............................................ ....3 ounces...............................56
Milk, skim.............................................8 fl oz...................................38
Peanut butter, smooth...........................2 tablespoons.........................20
Milk chocolate......................................1.5-ounce bar.........................20



Interestingly, the other important chemical needed B5, is also high in peanuts, milk and eggs.


Increasing our Acetylchloline levels is a great way to improve lucidity chances, and there are plently of people doing this already using supplements of choline and other chemicals such as Galantamine (to stop the breakdown of Acetylchloline).

So i'd say this thread is valuable, if only for people to consider how their diet could inadvertantly improve or reduce our brain chemistry in regards to lucidity.



----------------------
When people take supplements of choline, 400-800mg is a suggested dose. 
(which is a lot of peanut butter!)


So, I'd certinly not suggest eating that much peanut butter alone, because the calories and fat content alone would soon have you turning into a bit of a porker.

However, if your diet already contains other natural sources of choline (eggs, milk etc.) during your daily diet, increasing it with another choline rich food such as peanut butter near bedtime, may be enough to tip the chemical balance in your favour. 

As with all things, a healthy balanced diet is always the best way forward, so over induldging in any one food is never a good thing.

What I do think is important, is that people become aware of the chemicals required to help lucid dreaming, and those that could hinder lucid dreaming attempts. 

There are often threads started claiming one food or another is the new "lucid dream grail". My opinion on this is more likely than not, those who are finding it helpful, may have a lack of whatever this food contains in their diet in the first place, and the sudden influx of whatever chemicals are available in *insert miracle food here* is what helps them get lucid. So in many cases, the food may have little or no effect on those with a balanced healthy diet.

However that said, creating temporary dietary boosts in one or another pro-lucid-chemical rich foods, is probably a good way to increase ones chances of lucidity. The human body tends to try and fall into homeostasis, so fluctuation to the balance of nutritions in one way or another, could help people avoid falling into a "brain chemistry rut".

All just speculation of course, but I think that we need to focus as much on biological causes for lucidity as much as psychological.

----------


## LightningMunk

just to put my two cents in to all of this, i have a pb&j practically every night before i go to bed and i have tons of dreams and dream recall. idk if theres a connection but yea lol  :smiley:

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

For some reason, I started eating peanut butter more when I got into lucid dreaming, I kinda assumed it had an affect. 

Guess I was sorta right.

----------


## taylor

huh, im going to have to try this and post back tomarrow! 
hope there's some peanutbutter in the kitchen!!
 ::D:

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

Crap I forgot to do it X_X

I have crunchy peanut butter too,mmm

----------


## Alexanderctk

I'll try this tonight.

Edit: I tried it and I did have a more vivid dream. I could have become lucid too, because in one of the dreams, I said, "I should really write this dream in my journal." That might be not related to peanut butter, though.

----------


## OpheliaSophronia

Interesting. . .But honestly, I think it is placebo effect, because I used to make myself PB&J sandwiches before bed for about a year and a half as a habit, and my dreams were pretty average. I also started eating peanut butter and banana sandwiches (which I have fallen in love with) because I heard they help induce lucid dreaming, but those don't work either. So maybe I'm just too used to it? I dunno, I just had about three cucumber sandwiches with gobs of cream cheese (<3 cream cheese), and I'll have a glass of milk too. Let's see if downing some dairy does anything.

----------


## James2302

> originally posted by *spaceexplorer* 
> 
> There are often threads started claiming one food or another is the new "lucid dream grail". My opinion on this is more likely than not, those who are finding it helpful, may have a lack of whatever this food contains in their diet in the first place, and the sudden influx of whatever chemicals are available in *insert miracle food here* is what helps them get lucid. So in many cases, the food may have little or no effect on those with a balanced healthy diet.
> 
> However that said, creating temporary dietary boosts in one or another pro-lucid-chemical rich foods, is probably a good way to increase ones chances of lucidity. The human body tends to try and fall into homeostasis, so fluctuation to the balance of nutritions in one way or another, could help people avoid falling into a "brain chemistry rut".



i think this might explain it. you eat peanut butter a lot so your system is used to it. ive went the whole summer w/o peanut butter then started eating plenty, which helped my dream recall the last few days

----------


## zeldafreak

Cool I will try this tonight.

----------


## Kamilii

I read this yesterday and made a elvis before I went to bed,I had a pretty vivid lucid  :smiley:

----------


## ProdigyRd

too bad i dont like peanut butter :/

----------


## direanthony

This sounds goood, I'm gonna try a PB&B sandwhich and some chocolate milk right before bed. 
 :smiley:

----------


## Saturos

A peanut butter sandwich before I go to bed gives me very vivid dreams.

----------


## Banana

thats cause peanut butter has peanuts in it

and peanuts(legumes) have niacin(B3)

and that helps vividness and lucidity

----------


## lucidisfree:)

> For the last two nights I woke up in the middle of the night and made myself a peanut butter sandwwhich.
> 
> And i noticed that my dreams for the past two nights where much longer than normal, more vivid than normal, and had a very strong stroyline/plot. 
> 
> Does anyone here know whats in peanut butter that is contributing to this?
> 
> Anyways I'll try it tonight and post my results again.



hey guys !! not to put a downer on the tread but i ate a hell of alot of pb last night with lytrally no affect for me if anything it made my dreams weaker ?????? because the past two weeks ive eaten cheese before bed and had very vivid dreams i tried peanut butter last night about 6tea spoons  :smiley:  

but im pretty sure i started a little sp last night which i have not really been able to do before well i wont give up yet anyway guna try again tonight

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

I wonder what would happen if I ate peanut butter _and_ cheese in the middle of the night?

----------


## LucidDreamer15

Sounds interesting I will give it a try tonight before I go to bed then I will report what happened in the morning wish me luck  :wink2: .

----------


## mrdeano

It makes sense since it contains a fair bit of choline.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

I ate a small peanut butter sandwich the other night, but my recall was absolutely horrible. Literally, I was struggling to remember more than just a few tiny pieces out of a black vacuum, so it's hard to tell if it helped anything. My impression from the pieces is that it seemed to have vivid dreams that followed a plot, but I've probably had the same if not better dreams on nights without peanut butter. Maybe if I took a fish tablet with the peanut butter, I'd get more help with recall.

----------


## LucidDreamer15

It seemed to have a little bit of effect I will try again tonight and see what happens.

----------


## ScoobyDooMoo

I've well just been to Marks and Spencers and bought some PB  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Penterwast

I decided to try this for the heck of it, two nights in a row.  (I almost NEVER remember my dreams, and rarely are they very vivid)  The first night there was little difference, I remember somehow that one dream had a plot, but can't remember what it was.  The second night was a complete success, I remember multiple scenes from different parts of several dreams very vividly (extremely rare for me).

So PB worked for me.  ::D: 

Oh, there is a chemical basis for this too, PB has tryptophan in it.  ::content::

----------


## Paigesaddiction

Hey dream~viewers ...
how lucky am i to come a cross this post& have some lovely (vegan) peanut butter in the fridge. (Packed with peanuts& its better for you if your worried about fat content& calories, i don't usually worry about those things anyways but i just prefer the taste of this, its called "Whole earth, crunchy original" ingrediants: peanuts 97% Palmoil & Sea salt. all natural ingrediants& tastes great, i get mine from tesco) i've just had two heaped table spoons& half a glass of milk, plus my choline vitamin, i'll let you no how i get on. Also i've looked up on some herbs for lucid dreaming, which i'm going to try& get tomorrow from a herbal store. The herbs that i've found are called _Silene capensis& Calea zacatechichi_, pretty weird sounding herbs but hey ho i'll see what i can do& try them out. I shall let you know the results. Anyways i'm going to go dream now, Na~night. ♥

_"Don't follow your dreams, Chase them" ♥_

----------


## snowman3k

I'm not sure that is connected to the peanut butter but I had a big spoon of the organic kind and went to bed...well I had a DILD  ::shock:: 
Will try again tonight!!!

----------


## TheDreamKing

Good to know because all of my favorite foods are listed on here, Eggs and beef liver have the highest choline  :smiley:

----------


## xFaithfully

Hmm..maybe if our body gets used to PB if we eat it every night for a while, we should switch the stuff up a bit. You could do..

Before bed:
First night: Peanut butter
Second night: Apple Juice
Third night: Banana

and the same for WBTB. Would someone like to experiment with this for 6 days?

----------


## stormcrow

bananas contain tryptophan which the body converts into serotonin which lifts your mood and promotes sleep.

----------


## xFaithfully

I heard it helps with vividness.

----------


## DrEaMeR42

I am going to try this tonight havent had a LD yet. Hope this will work. I ll post how it works tommorrow.

 ::banana::

----------


## jwest0215

Granted Im new to this website, but by far this has been best thread Iv read on this site so far! So yep, Im sold, Ill down the kool-aid with the rest of you and see where I end up lol

----------


## WanderingMind

> bananas contain tryptophan which the body converts into serotonin which lifts your mood and promotes sleep.



They have some choline too!  ::D:

----------


## PigeonSenpai

I'll try the Peanut butter and banana tonight then I'll try eggs tomorrow night. Looking forward to this.

----------


## Bredirish123

I've heard great things about peanut butter, bananas, and other protein/Vitamin B6 enriched foods. I'm just recently getting back into LDing after a good long break so I might just partake in a tasty Peanut butter-banana sandwich right before bed. Oooh and I can't forget the tall glass of ice cold milk.

----------


## ShyPanda

I noticed banana's gave me long, vivid dreams a few weeks back. Maybe it's about time I try peanut butter then? I've never eaten it. :p

----------


## Nerq

I have no idea why this would make a lick of sense... but I've read threw four pages and have seen enough potential successes to be convinced. I'll give it a try for a few nights and let you guys know what happens.  Thanks for the post Wesconci!

----------


## Catalan

I am going to try this tonight. Will post results.

----------


## successer777

I want a sandwich now...

----------


## Nerq

Guys... I'm pretty sure it worked.  My wife and I ate one too many spoonfuls of peanutbutter before we went to sleep, and I had some pretty incredible dreams during my WBTB period, and so did she! (Though, she had no idea why we were eating peanut butter).  I wrote down that first dream I had last night in my dream journal if you're interested.  It sounded strikingly similar to some other stories I read in this thread.  It was very action packed, and vivid.  My later dream was also vivid, and somewhat intense but I decided for moderation purposes not to write that one down. lol.

----------


## aquanisa

Just ate a glob of peanut butter, taking a nap. Wish me luck!

----------


## Woodstock

When I was eating mostly fruit I couldn't remember any dreams ever. Now I'm eating normal again and remember very vivid and detailed dreams. Normal for me includes eating a little before sleeping, it doesn't matter if it's a banana, cereal, or peanut butter. Anything seems to help.

----------


## Nerq

I was reading about natural dream helpers.  I heard a lot about apples and apple juice, so I ate an apple before I took a nap today and had one LD and one regular, pretty interesting dream.  Just throwing it out there.  You can check them out in my DJ if you're bored.

----------


## dextronaut

haha wow, I made an account just because of this thread.
I definitely want to get back into lucid dreaming. I almost thought it was a joke, and then DID think some were just puns, for a bit reading this lmao. But I understand the nutrional/chemistry side of it. I just starting taking Noopept actually and thats how I stumbled on this thread, talking about the choline ingestion.
But I love peanut butter, so that works for me! As well as banana's.
I have seen that list before, the same exact one, with the food's and their choline content. 
I'll never eat a liver though, sucks its the highest content  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

The thing about taking foods high in Choline, is that (according to Advanced Lucid Dreaming: The Power of Supplements Paperback  December 14, 2006
by Thomas Yuschak (Author)) the brain just makes more of the AcetlyCholine inhibitor to keep the amount of Choline in the brain balanced.   That's why lucid dreamers need Galantamine to guarantee the boost of higher levels of  Choline for a while to feel the effects.

Also the general advice is that eating too much fat can cause stomach upset and digestion issues during sleep. 

But hey, if you can convince yourself it works, that's probably the most important part  :smiley: .

----------


## FreeUnity

Really interesting, (: there seems to be some possibility of it working with the niacin b3 and tryptophan included. I think I'll try a bit of pb when I'm waking up during my REM for the fild technique. Hope it helps a bit. i'll post a dream journal and include this if it works over the next few days.  :smiley:

----------


## FreeUnity

> haha wow, I made an account just because of this thread.
> I definitely want to get back into lucid dreaming. I almost thought it was a joke, and then DID think some were just puns, for a bit reading this lmao. But I understand the nutrional/chemistry side of it. I just starting taking Noopept actually and thats how I stumbled on this thread, talking about the choline ingestion.
> But I love peanut butter, so that works for me! As well as banana's.
> I have seen that list before, the same exact one, with the food's and their choline content. 
> I'll never eat a liver though, sucks its the highest content



Bananas worked for me when I was trying to remember my dreams, I averaged one a night. Only downside was a little heartburn :p

----------

